# See all the mural paintings in Rivendell



## Prince Ashitaka (Feb 2, 2018)

In the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings movie, in Rivendell, there are many mural paintings. 

I remember in the Lord of the Rings Extended Edition DVD, you could actually view these. But I cannot find it on the DVD edition (there are hours of material). 

Can anyone direct me to the DVD where I can find and see them all? Or someplace online where I can view them all?


----------



## octoburn (Feb 2, 2018)

There are art galleries on the Extended Edition DVDs, under the Designing Middle-Earth section. Most, or all, of them should be in there...


----------



## Prince Ashitaka (Feb 2, 2018)

I'll have to dig out the DVD and try and find them there

Thanks


----------

